# First planted FW tank



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

Need advice. So, my wife and I agreed she could get new furniture and I get a fish tank in the corner. I'm thinking 50g pentagon. I only find them in acrylic (large enough). Anyway, I've attached a picture of the proposed corner.



The existing plant in the corner would move obviously. I didn't put dimensions, but I have about 36" in all directions. could put angelfish and driftwood laid vertical. More things to consider with acrylic and vertical but I think it would look cool and perfect use of the space. And since it would eventually be my only tank I could deal with the maintenance. but it is more involved to find light fixture / top. Although I think the submersible lights might work at the bottom of the tank. Anyway, any thoughts are welcome?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Glasscages.com - Acrylic Corner Tanks
Pentagon Corner Glass Aquariums and Tanks | Marineland
If I'm not mistaken the acrylic might look better as I think the main front glass is wider than on the glass model.
According to that list on the site/w the glass ones it's about 450lbs full for one/w a 36" long back side(s).
Should be within those floor specs. Would NOT go/w the next size though.
driftwood in Fish & Aquariums | eBay


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks , thats a big help. yeah they can get pretty heavy.

As far c as plants I was thinking easy and low light plants.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

It actually would be right above the floor ibeam. The i-beam runs below. The tank may be a little offset. There may even be a post going into the foundation right below that wall. It is a finished wall below, so I can't exactly see. But there should be a post in that finished wall below. but i digress... just a little rambling...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pentagon Corner Glass Aquariums and Tanks | Marineland
That one is glass!
I would always get glass over acrylic(just me maybe).
and with a balcony or staircase right behind it you HAVE to have plenty of support.
Framming requires when skipping an area(staircase) the last joist be strong enough of all that are not there.So likely you have a microlam,TGI,paralam,or maybe even steel I beam.
I would not worry about weight.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

After many hours researching and thinking, I'm going to go with that 44g. I would have liked to go bigger. However, I am more comfortable with the glass. Although I would like bigger, bigger one may be too big and take over the room and in reality I think I could still stock a 44g to my satisfaction with a couple schools. 

So... the project begins


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

AFishNamedCP said:


> After many hours researching and thinking, I'm going to go with that 44g. I would have liked to go bigger. However, I am more comfortable with the glass. Although I would like bigger, bigger one may be too big and take over the room and in reality I think I could still stock a 44g to my satisfaction with a couple schools.
> 
> So... the project begins


Check the yellow pages on "sand blasting" for a site near you and go and see if they will sell you a bag of #4 blasting sand.
Look at it of course before to make your own call on if it suits you or not, but for sure a cheap/functional sand. Walmart and
chain pet stores seldom carry small size gravel. This stuff is the aprx same size as if you looked at the end of a match stick
from the top where the sulphor part is. Too big to mess/w your filter and much smaller than the Walmart stuff.
You might want to consider that you can buy one or two of these and have glass cut to fit the tank and allow room for these
in it also and make your own top. Point being you can use 2 lights on it instead of just one. At 24" your single bulb would
be taxed to supply the light needed for plants though it will work/w a good bulb like either of the two in my links following 
the strip hinge. As I'm saying this I am wondering if they sell a glass top instead of that cover.
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: Aqueon Versa-Top Replacement Pieces
Perfecto Glass Canopy Backstrip Aquarium Hood Parts
Marineland Replacement Handle for Glass Canopy Aquarium Hood Parts
Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Zoo Med Ultra Sun Trichromatic Fluorescent Bulbs
Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Aqueon Full Spectrum Daylight Fluorescent Lamp
I would not suggest a bulb which I hadn't successfully used myself(for plants AND a good level of visible light).

I was just looking at that picture of your aria in which you intend to place the tank. Is that window facing in such a way that direct light will be on the tank ?
A tank I have in one room is thus situated and I had to put venetian blinds on that window and only open them when viewing the tank so the algae wouldn't
completely take over the tank. And if you saw that tank at the worst it got while I had none on the window you'd likely say..."and by completely take over
you mean one solid block of algae which you could take out and put on the table right" ? Food for thought if in fact direct light does now shine on your plant.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

First, do not get a Glass Cages tank. Sometimes they turn out well, but often the build quality is very poor. I have a relative with dozens of tanks that bought several from them and he will never do so again. They also have a bit of a reputation of failing at the seams on occasion.
As far as shapes go, I like the appearance of cube shaped tanks more than hexagons, but that's just me.
With hex tanks I prefer the acrylic ones as the seams look nicer (also just my opinion).
As for placement, if you're against a supporting wall a 55 gallon or smaller tank is usually fine. Up to 75 will work in some circumstances depending on how it is sitting relative to the floor supports.
I find that tanks which are at least as deep (front to back) as they are tall are much easier to plant (In traditional rectangular tanks a 75 is at least twice as good as a 55).


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

Raymond, would I put nutrient rich soil down first and then the sand on top?

I was thinking I would DIY some top so I can do some lights on top. I was thinking acrylic because it seemed easier to me at least to work with. Could be totally wrong. Never really thought of the handle , but seems like I would need that . The LFS said he usually can get some glass canopy. I'll ask again.

For Filter, I was thinking canister... eheim or one of the marineland's suggested on their site.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I know nothing about "store bought" filters as I make my own strictly bio only filters which have no pads/screens or sponges to hinder
fish/fish fry/shrimp/scuds or other Daphnia from going in/out of the filter at will and these filters are built into the tanks.
There seems to be a preference here for one or two kinds of canister filters though and I'm sure the promoters of them will respond
on that subject. I've seen the name Fluval 406 thrown around quite a bit though it may be a bit large for the 44.
An acrylic top sure would be easier to make holes in for heater wires and plumbing of the filter.
Regular gravel(as opposed to high tech or organic soil) is sufficient for plants especially/w root tabs. Before any nutrients build up in it
the regular gravel works better when you have liquid ferts and most still use them all the time. I use API "Leaf Zone" and Sea Chem
Flourish "Comprehensive" which are essentially the same thing in my high tech tank. Along/w Sea Chem Excel for a Co2 substitute
that is. A dry mix component fertilizer can be found in a thread here or bought from this link and they are much cheaper in the long
run than the liquids. Check Macro Micro nutrient mix. Even though many are trying soil under as their planting medium it is good to
note that an aquarium is partially like a potted plant which uses up it's nutrients after a while regardless of how good they are at
first and so you eventually find those people supplementing also. The only difference being that the fish add nutrients which that
potted plant doesn't get. And yes from "Even though" to here is my personal opinion on this admittedly and not "widely accepted
knowledge" thereof.
Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Main, Main, Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers,


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

AFishNamedCP said:


> thanks , thats a big help. yeah they can get pretty heavy.
> 
> As far c as plants I was thinking easy and low light plants.


If you havn't drifted away from this just ignore my last post(the plant part) but that #4 blasting sand along/w root tabs would
be quite sufficient unless you just wanted to try the other for what ever reason. Worth mentioning also is that a high percent
of plants get equal parts of or even all of their nutrients from the water. Most floating plants and mosses fit that category.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

Interesting now you got me thinking. Never gave substrate a whole lot thought. I already had a bag of gravel I thought I would use, but I would need to get more bags. So, the idea of a sand is very interesting. I am going to use sand. I looked around for sand blasting and looked around other things. Menards had a blasting sand, but it totally wouldn't work from the composition they described it. I also have some toys r us play sand again some unused bag. Not sure of that one because it is really really fine. probably less than a sugar granule. And it is probably silica.

But I found this. Seems like it would work. What do you think? CaribSea Instant Aquarium Freshwater substrates.

CaribSea Instant Aquarium Freshwater substrates.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use black diamond blasting sand, found at Tractor Supply Co. 

As for shape I think either the pentagon would look nice, as I can visualize what your going for, I think  A cube would also look very nice sitting right there. I worry though on the window. Looks like you get a good bit of light coming in there?


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I use black diamond blasting sand, found at Tractor Supply Co.


yes, one not too far away.



majerah1 said:


> As for shape I think either the pentagon would look nice, as I can visualize what your going for, I think  A cube would also look very nice sitting right there. I worry though on the window. Looks like you get a good bit of light coming in there?


Thanks. Yes , I am aware of that lighting issue. I like to rationalize and believe that it hopefully won't be a problem being in the northeast corner and no direct light. I do have an existing aquarium about the same distance from the window . I have had rounds of fights with the algae. But it pretty much started in the summer months (longer days) and my nitrate , phosphorus levels were getting little out of control. The green spot is what I've been fighting. Since I've been better about water quality control, I haven't seen any growth recently. It's probably the cleanest I've ever kept a tank. Siphon pulls up little debris.

I don't know. it comes down to... I'd give it a try  One possible option would be to put it on the same wall in the opposite corner. but then the geometry changes and wouldn't face the right way. Another option is to put it in the basement and that would work although nat light comes in ... I pretty much get the nat light anywhere, except for some bedroom. Which I would be okay with that too. If I had to cover it and remove from like 8am to like 6 or so pm.

sorry for the rambling. but you just hit on something I thought about a lot.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

AFishNamedCP said:


> Interesting now you got me thinking. Never gave substrate a whole lot thought. I already had a bag of gravel I thought I would use, but I would need to get more bags. So, the idea of a sand is very interesting. I am going to use sand. I looked around for sand blasting and looked around other things. Menards had a blasting sand, but it totally wouldn't work from the composition they described it. I also have some toys r us play sand again some unused bag. Not sure of that one because it is really really fine. probably less than a sugar granule. And it is probably silica.
> 
> But I found this. Seems like it would work. What do you think? CaribSea Instant Aquarium Freshwater substrates.
> 
> CaribSea Instant Aquarium Freshwater substrates.


Looks as though the Kon Tiki or Peace River would work. A bit irritating it doesn't give any object in there for size comparisons though.
Almost anything would be better than that Walmart pea gravel. Hopefully much smaller but not so much as the Play Sand as that size is
what you hear about grinding the rotor in pump motors when accidentally stirred up while the filter is running. Don't suppose it would
do that if your pick up tube was short. And lots on here use Play Sand on top of organic soil so...
Almost forgot to mention it. An interesting alternative to one of those paper scenic backgrounds I've used before on a rectangle shaped tank where
you only needed one piece for it to work is a piece of mirror glass cut to fit between the top and bottom rim. Might cost a few if used on two fairly
large sides though. I just put Scotch tap along the sides to hold it and it mostly disappears. Would shield it from the sunlight. But then so would a piece
of blue wrapping paper or poster paper.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Play sand is NOT what most use.Pool filter sand or blasting sands like Bev said from tractor supply seem very popular and safe.
Here's a link to try vsc on blasting sands and other subs.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/che...41856.html?highlight=blasting+sand+comparison


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Wouldn't that corner have too much direct sunlight? Great for plants and algae but not so great for trying to keep clean. I have a 50 g in my living room and it is really heavy. Good luck, and post pics when you are done, I love seeing planted tanks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Play sand is NOT what most use.Pool filter sand or blasting sands like Bev said from tractor supply seem very popular and safe.
> Here's a link to try vsc on blasting sands and other subs.
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/che...41856.html?highlight=blasting+sand+comparison


Now that you mention it, it is the Pool filter sand that I've heard many on here say they use.
What do they call that...dislexic I think as I remember thinking "and you can get it at any pool supply company
and rather cheaply" along/w the thought Play Sand. Must be this old age letting me twist things up like that.
Thank you coralbandit for catching that one...
Chain pet stores don't carry that #4 blasting sand but the mom & pop one sometimes do though they re bag it to 
2 and 5 lb bags so they can make additional profit. Perfect size in my estimation. Those in the photos are from
one fourth to one half the size of #4 blasting sand. A picture would be better...so...



Obviously not perfect if you were trying for an actual sand look...but great for plant roots...much better looking than that
Walmart pea gravel size "Aquarium Gravel"


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I have black sand (Mine came from Menards and half the employees didn't know they had it. Tractor Supply should have it too.) in some of my tanks and play sand in others. Having used both play sand, pool filter sand, and blasting sand I've seen no performance difference with any of them. The only issue I've had with play sand is that in some places its a nice uniform manila color and in others it looks more like rough cement fill. Make sure you rinse any sand very well before adding it.
Sand is much easier than gravel to keep clean without tearing up plant roots. I also have a preference to small particle size. My salt tank uses the finest sugar sand I could find.
As for other substrates, I've been very happy with dirt under sand, and have been slowly converting my sand only tanks to this.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

While waiting for the tank to be delivered, I've thought of a lot of things.

Lighting - 24" T5 HO - I plan on building a canopy out of 1x8x8 (finish) wood. This gives me possibility of supporting such a light. It also gives me an idea to create a flap to cover up one front side of the aquarium to shade out natural light. I could hinge it on the canopy and/or the base. Instead of it being permament I could open it up to see the tank from the side. I won't know exact dimensions for sure until I get tank . I ran all of the math and it works out. 

Filter - I'm totally deadlocked. I've narrowed it down to fluval 306 and eheim 2073 or the classic 2215. I like the dimensions and look of eheim, but I like fluval price. Since my run could be longer than 4.5 ft, eheim might be better. But I probably should build a shelf in the stand anyway for the filter.

What would be the best configuration of spray bar and intake for a pentagon shaped tank? I'm thinking intake on one of the long sides and the outake on the opposite long side. hose may be long enough if i position at back corner. which may work out good because then the canister would be in back of stand.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Whichever filter you get use the stock return. Set it up with no fish in the tank and put in a couple drops of food coloring (or squeeze a diatom filled filter sponge into the intake). This lets you see the water flow as the tank (temporarily) clouds up. If you don't like the results try aiming the return elsewhere before worrying about a spray bar. You can also try a small circulation pump which may be easier than fabricating a spray bar.


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

My algae display tank 



Looks awesome. Works well. I'll post more later. I'm taking my time. I'm currently cutting a clear top to fit.


----------

